# Might have to hold off on breeding discus for a while



## snyderguy (Feb 9, 2010)

So I hate to say this but I might be clearing out most of my fish room/bedroom. I'm just too busy with school, work, and I just started a new business. So what I think my plan to do is keep the discus I have now including the fry, sell my 72 gallon bowfront and put it towards a 110 gallon tall tank. That or a 220 gallon tank, like this one http://grandrapids.craigslist.org/fuo/3043731079.html

Anyway, just kinda updating you guys incase you don't see me much around here. I'm still signed on all the time but just reading instead of responding. The business I've started is a marketing and advertising business for a 10.9 billion dollar company and other big box companies like Best Buy, Petco, Dicks, Kmart, Barnes and Nobles and many others.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

josh...forget the 110..you will be sorry if you get it...they are impossible to clean and really don't give enough real room...the 220 is a far better tank..you can do so much more with it..
the very best of luck to you bud....not an easy trip ; but you'll make it..going to miss you..


----------



## Cory1990 (Jun 14, 2012)

I wish I found some discus fry. They sell discus here in pet stores for 60$ or more. I found some on Craigslist for 50$. Times like that I wish I was rich


----------



## snyderguy (Feb 9, 2010)

Really John? I can see what you mean by that though. I'd love to get like a standard 125 but the problem is I don't like how all the stands that come with them sit so low. I like my tanks to top out at 5'6" including stand.

I've decided to move out of my small apartment and into a big condo.. so maybe I'll keep breeding  Also spoke to one of the blue fish co-owners today. Sounds like I'll definitely be getting a job, just a matter of when. So excited for that.

And my business is growing! Here's the link to my official website now... http://www.amway.com/JoshuaSnyder
And if any of you are looking to make some extra money, lemme know :] The team I work with is the fastest growing team through the Amway corporation. PM me for details.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Okay that's interesting. My sister just rejected an Amway pitch yesterday. The upfront investment isn't too bad, you should be able to make some money if you work at it. She just figured all her friends (un/under-employeed recent college grads) were too poor and/or cheap to sell to. Its too bad that you can get similar stuff off Amazon cheaper. Moving the web makes sense, but like Mary Kay and Tupperware, and all the rest you can't realistically get the same margins as direct sales from customers that are doing their own ordering online, they will tend to comparison shop. Having all your friends and family buy through your site when they order stuff from BestBuy and Sears should net you something. 

Don't live beyond your means. #1 financial young person mistake is committing to much $ to rent and car payments, put something away for the future. 

There will still be fish to breed when you have both time and money to spare, even if its decades from now.

You never get close to your investment back when you sell a tank, even if you bought it used. 
I think it should be possible to bring in fish regularly to a store and accumulate enough credit to get a big tank eventually. I'd just be afraid the store would go under before I could cash in. 

Some people actually break even breeding fish.


----------



## snyderguy (Feb 9, 2010)

I actually haven't pitched the plan to any friends or family. It's all people I don't even know. And I've already made money within my first month so it's going really well.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Well, I guess that SOMEBODY has to make money with Amway every now & then, right? LOL


----------



## snyderguy (Feb 9, 2010)

That's what makes this business so tough. They've changed A LOT in the past year by adding tons of bonuses and such to the company. One of my mentors makes about 80K a year doing this.


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

Wow, that's great! In my opinion, if you're making a profit (and I have no idea how amway works), then there's no reason to cut back. I understand what EMC7 means, a few months of profit doesn't mean you should be making any huge purchases, but I don't see a reason to sell anything.  Good luck Josh, make some money!


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

I do wish you all the best. Just don't count your chickens....etc.


----------



## snyderguy (Feb 9, 2010)

Thanks funlad, if you're interested I could always explain it to you sometime.

With this new place I'm moving in to, I may actually be able to keep the tanks and keep doing what I do. Really excited. I'll keep you guys posted. I'm going to make a conscious effort though to stick around here as much as possible.


----------



## Cory1990 (Jun 14, 2012)

Update on discus prices, I went to a fish store much larger then around my area and I seen a bigger one. There price for it was $250. Why do they cost so much?


----------



## snyderguy (Feb 9, 2010)

I'm curious to see what these fish look like. Next time you go, get some good pictures and I can tell if they're worth it or not.


----------



## morla (Jun 23, 2012)

snyderguy said:


> So I hate to say this but I might be clearing out most of my fish room/bedroom. I'm just too busy with school, work, and I just started a new business. So what I think my plan to do is keep the discus I have now including the fry, sell my 72 gallon bowfront and put it towards a 110 gallon tall tank. That or a 220 gallon tank, like this one http://grandrapids.craigslist.org/fuo/3043731079.html
> 
> Anyway, just kinda updating you guys incase you don't see me much around here. I'm still signed on all the time but just reading instead of responding. The business I've started is a marketing and advertising business for a 10.9 billion dollar company and other big box companies like Best Buy, Petco, Dicks, Kmart, Barnes and Nobles and many others.


Thats a cool tank! I hope you get it!


----------



## Cory1990 (Jun 14, 2012)

It was about 4-5 inches big and looked like This one but blue stripes


----------



## snyderguy (Feb 9, 2010)

It looked that good too??


----------



## Cory1990 (Jun 14, 2012)

Yea they had 3 available 2 that were 175$ looked like that te spendy one was the blue


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

I'm thinking discus Hans. He has started supplying stores.


----------



## snyderguy (Feb 9, 2010)

His stuff is definitely amazing


----------



## snyderguy (Feb 9, 2010)

update!!

Moved and I took apart my big 72 gallon bowfront and the sealant was coming off in the bottom of the tank. Glad I moved and caught this before we had a disaster. Also painted the back of it. Here's some pictures. I've also decided I'm gonna keep on breeding those discus! Got tons of room and I'm really excited about it.

Top picture is the sealant job I did. Not pretty but it's the bottom of the tank and won't be seen. You can see the orange sealant underneath. That's where the sealant was coming off


----------



## Cory1990 (Jun 14, 2012)

I love bowfront tanks, I wish I could get my hands on one that big. But for now I'm happy with my 35g bowfront


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

i have a matched pair of 46 gallon bowfronts...will most likely sell them fairly soon....


----------



## Cory1990 (Jun 14, 2012)

If you were not in Ohio. Any plans to move to Wisconsin lol?


----------



## snyderguy (Feb 9, 2010)

Well the sealant held and the tank is back up and running! Moving the discus back into it today


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

I love the look of bowfronts, but not the upcharge or finding special lids and stands. I hear do you have to keep an eye on the sealant. Good you are back in the game. I think discus are one of the few FW fish that it might be possible to make a profit on.


----------



## snyderguy (Feb 9, 2010)

The sealant between the 2 pieces of glass on one of the lids is starting to come off. Have to get that replaced. Is that what you mean?


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

lids usually aren't glued, except for the handle. Try just sliding it back together. But don't break a piece, replacements can be hard to find. 

whenever a tank is empty, check that the trim is firmly attached and the sealant is pliant, not hard and has no pieces hanging.


----------



## snyderguy (Feb 9, 2010)

Ohh, yeah.. That's why I'm glad I moved now. The actually piece of rubber that holds the two pieces of glass together is tearing.


----------



## snyderguy (Feb 9, 2010)

Got the job at the LFS!!


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

BRAVO!!!!!! Congratulations josh....that's great news..


----------



## snyderguy (Feb 9, 2010)

They are expanding and need someone to maintain a bunch of tanks. I start on Sunday. I'll mainly be doing tank maintenance. Do 25% water changes a day bringing pH's from shipments up or down to the correct levels. Sounds like easy work. Really hoping I learn how to change water faster/better and refill quicker too.


----------

